# Summer Sailing Job Opportunity



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are a two-year-old non-profit, U.S. Sailing affiliated community sailing program. We are seeking two (2) college-age sailors who would like to teach kids to sail on our 77-acre lake here in northern Nevada. We will pay $12.50 per hour for eight 40-hour weeks, beginning June 30 and ending August 22. We will provide room and board in members'' homes. We will train in all skill areas necessary to be good teachers. Applicants must demonstrate strong sailing skills. We teach in 18, brand new, 8-foot El Toro dinghies and have a fourteen-foot instructors'' boat (outboard). We also use brand new Catalina 14.2s for older kids and more advanced students. The sailing instructors will be supported by two adult beach counselors and two 14-18-year old youth counselors at all times. We also have six U.S. Sailing certified instructors who will help you as needed to learn more about teaching sailing. The kids are aged 8 to 16. Some are from disadvantaged backgrounds. We provide lunches and snacks for all students, counselors and instructors. 

Weekends off to explore the Sierra Nevada or you can sail on Lake Tahoe on my 25-foot boat or just have fun doing whatever you want.

References required.

Contact:

Roger Jones
Home Phone 775-852-2320
Fax 775-852-3035
14525 Rim Rock Drive
Reno, NV 89521


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

It would be good to know how big the program is. How are the two "college-aged" sailors different from the six "US Sailing Certified Instructors"? It looks like you're looking to have a total of 8 instructors. Around here (Long Island Sound) , that would mean something on the order of 200 kids in the program. All the backup staff makes it look like these two guys are going to be responsible for half the population of Reno. Scary! If you haven't already tried it, posting on the ICSA (Intercollegiagte Sailing Association)website http://www.collegesailing.org/jobs/index.asp might get better results.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Paul, are you aware you're replying to a message over three years old??


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Whoops. Will be more careful in future. Link stands as useful to those looking for instructors, though.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

paulk said:


> Whoops. Will be more careful in future. Link stands as useful to those looking for instructors, though.


Yes, it will..  LOL


----------

